# Schon Quickclic



## aprildawn (Jan 14, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has any expertise on Schon Quickclic engineered bamboo flooring? I really like the look and it sounds real easy to install, but am not sure of the hold up of the finish (says it's an aluminum oxide base). Anyone have any info?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I am not familiar with this brand but engineered flooring has it's pros and cons. Depends on what type of traffic it will be facing. Most engineered floors cannot be refinished if damaged. The "Quikclick" installation is nice, IF, the boards are properly milled. I looked at some of this type at a surplus store. Tried clicking two pieces together and it did not provide a nice looking surface and was not easy to do. Good luck.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

sounds like the econo brand to me.


----------



## sidoe (Oct 6, 2007)

I actually have those floors in my home and regret it greatly. The look is amazing, everyone that walks in says how beautiful the floors look however the durability is horrible. If my wife walks on the floors with high heels you can see exactly where she's been, nics easily and scratches extremely easy. I would not do them again. Beautiful look but not much else. 




aprildawn said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any expertise on Schon Quickclic engineered bamboo flooring? I really like the look and it sounds real easy to install, but am not sure of the hold up of the finish (says it's an aluminum oxide base). Anyone have any info?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

Almost all prefinished flooring comes with an acrylic urethane wear layer containing aluminum oxide now. However the good companies put as many as 7 or 8 layers of urethane on the product. I've seen some cheaper ones that have 2 or 3 and you can tell the difference in how quick it wears. I haven't come across any really good laminate style bamboos yet. I've got some Bamtex which is quite good, but it's tongue and groove installation.


----------



## Zoomingo (Oct 9, 2007)

sidoe said:


> I actually have those floors in my home and regret it greatly. The look is amazing, everyone that walks in says how beautiful the floors look however the durability is horrible. If my wife walks on the floors with high heels you can see exactly where she's been, nics easily and scratches extremely easy. I would not do them again. Beautiful look but not much else.


With almost any type of real wood flooring, high heels can cause nics. I have seen businesses that installed high quality, very appealing engineered and hard woods but as soon as high heels touch it...it's scarred for life (or at least until sanded out). With that said, I don't think you would find an engineered wood that wouldn't have high heel impacts left on it.

Bamboo floors...I don't have to much experience with them but from my understanding they are pretty durable. As with any engineered, though, majakdragon said it right...make sure that the quality is good and that the boards lock together pretty tightly.

Jason
zoomingo.com


----------



## kshankle (Jun 20, 2008)

how does the other shcon styles hold up?


----------



## goldfamily (Jul 31, 2008)

*Schon Brazilian cherry*

We just recently installed the Schon brand click lock brazilian cherry hardwoods in our family room, which is on grade level, cement slab. We love the look of these floors and have not had any trouble (yet) with the durability of them. However, we are very used to living with hardwoods and 3 kids and use felt pads on bottoms of all chairs to protect the floors, as well as have kids remove shoes before coming in the house. Also, you should not use vinegar to clean hardwoods...it ruins the finish! 

I wondered if anyone had any complaints about the Schon floors and their sound? It's only been a few weeks since we installed with proper pad underneath, so maybe they need to settle still, but it sounds like you are walking on TINFOIL. It really bothers me. Did we install wrong? Any suggestions?


----------



## MalkinShaw (Nov 1, 2010)

*Schon Quickclick Flooring*

If your floor sounds like you describe be prepared for trouble. I did mine "by the book" and it sounded the same way. After a month it buckled.

I called Lumber Liquidators and the reply was that buckling was caused by moisture or improper installation. Therefore, it was my fault. If I wished to question that opinion I could hire an inspector at my expense.

$275.00 later I got a report back containing statements that were in error and reiterating that buckling was caused by moisture or improper installation.

I called the inspection service and got the same party line and hung up on him. I am now appealing to the Hardwood Flooring Association. Probably no help there either.

Beware!!!!!!

Malkin Shaw


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

stranded bamboo is very hard, like hickory hard. plain bamboo is quite soft, seems softer than oak, close to pine level. this is one floor that's literally all over the map in hardness. all depends on the grass and resin used to make it

as for lumber liquidators and schon quick click,...why are people drawn to this stuff? it's not a good deal, not really that easy to install and has more complaints than anything on the market i've seen. solid hardwood is often around the same price and has much more flex when installing


----------



## rosieoutlook (Apr 9, 2012)

You can't install real hardwood on the post-tension slabs at ground level in this area. Your only choice is carpet, tile or engineered hardwood.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (May 23, 2011)

We have installed Shon products for clients who have chosen to get their flooring themselves and it has seemed to be very low quality. I would stay away from this. Like anything else, you get what you pay for. A good brand of bamboo is Teragren.


----------



## rosieoutlook (Apr 9, 2012)

I just finished installing the Schon Quick click Brazilian Cherry engineered flooring in a high traffic test area of my house. It is very beautiful and took me 20 minutes to do the area. I used Harmony underlayment from Amazon. It's very quiet, solid and shocked me as to the ease of application. I'm impressed. It has 2mm of solid cherry with 5 coats of a protected layer. Time will tell.


----------

